# D21 CA legal headers



## ECCOC (Apr 12, 2019)

I am looking for a CA legal header for my 1994-95 Nissan HB D21 XE 2.4L manual KA24e
So far I found that only Doug Thorley made a THY-490Y-C CA legal under EO: D-540-5
I contact Summit Industries, Inc. and Doug Thorley factory in Corona, CA but no one has any in stock.

Do you guys know if some one has one for sale new/used in good/mid conditions ?
...or you guys may know who else still making CA legal headers ?
Thanks so much


----------

